# getmail duplicates

## bludger

I retrieved some emails from my pop server using getmail.  These emails were saved to the maildir folder "new".  The getmailrc flag "delete" was set to 0, so that the mail was not deleted from the pop3 server. 

I then waited a tried again to retrieve mail from the pop server, but getmail did not retrieve them again, as they were already in the maildir "new" folder.

I then read some mails with mutt and then exited mutt.  This moved the files to the "cur" maildir folder.  

I then ran getmail again to check the pop3 server.  Getmail downloaded all of the messages a second time and saved them to the "new" folder.  Now I see every message twice in mutt.  

Is there some way of getting getmail to check properly for already downloaded mails in all directories, or do I have to use another MDA?  Does anyone have any suggestions, or should I switch to fetchmail etc.?

----------

